# KonTiki step failure



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a Swift Kon Tiki 615 (2003 year). The automatic step retraction has just failed. Does anyone have any ideas that I could check before visitng the dealer 60+ miles away ? I have tried resetting the 12v control system and that has made no difference. The step still works when operated manually but not automatically when the ignition is switched on. Help please comes to mind!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Clean the road muck off the step switch and squirt with electrical contact cleaner.

That's unless you find a wire loose down there, in which case put it back! 

Dave


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Same thing happened to me some time back. It was a fuse that was located near the base vehicle battery under the bonnet.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Our fuse was also under the bonnet. I had even emailed swift to find its whereabouts and they pointed me in the wrong direction. (under the step)

On slightly the same subject, when we bought our van (used) a buzzer sounded when the step retracted. When the step failed the van went back to the dealer (under guarantee) and we were told we could either have the buzzer OR an automatic step retraction, not both. Funny that as it had worked perfectly well for the year we had it before the fuse went. Was this a load of rubbish or geniune?


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Penquin said:


> We have a Swift Kon Tiki 615 (2003 year). The automatic step retraction has just failed. Does anyone have any ideas that I could check before visitng the dealer 60+ miles away ? I have tried resetting the 12v control system and that has made no difference. The step still works when operated manually but not automatically when the ignition is switched on. Help please comes to mind!


 8O The fuse is located as folllows-
lift bonnet
look straight ahead into middle of engine bay
immediately under the scuttle there is a black cover
crouch down and look up and behind this cover
fuse is here
By the way it will also have stopped your fridge working on 12v whilst travelling!
Are you interested in a complete (3) set of burgundy carpets for the 615 because i have a set.
:?:


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

The auto retraction is operated by a relay energised by the alternator output 
On my Swift Ace Modena the relay and buzzer are located behind the cooker and therefore access to this component requires the cooker to be removed. 
If you operate the steps whilst the engine is running the buzzer will sound and indicate where the relay is sited. Very often a light tap on the relay will solve the problem 
I have asked Swift why the items are not accessible, their response is copied for your info

Our ref:GR/ 344323

11 October 2007

Mr Webster 
[email protected]

Dear Mr Webster

2006 Ace Modena /MH8531

I refer to your original correspondence.

I have reviewed your case and as such I have responded accordingly.

The step switch, buzzer and relay need to be located close to the step to 
manage volt drop issues. The relay assembly could have been fitted in a 
lower position, but with a lifespan measured in tens of thousands of 
operations (original fit relay) this should not be an issue.

I hope this is of use.

Yours sincerely


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Good advice from everyone, clean contacts under step,check fuse etc You should be able to do it


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

The failure could be one of three things, the step has failed which its still working so no, a blown fuse but the step is operating manually which leads me to believe that the relay has failed. This should be sited in the adjacent furniture to the switch. Tracing the cables back should lead to the relay. We will check this and post a further reply.

Swift Technical


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you VERY much for all of the help, the fuse was located in the middle of the engine as passionwagon said and it was exactly what he said - thank you very much. As a newbie to this site I am VERY impressed by the amount of help I have received. I located that 2 fuses had blown (out of three in that location), not exactly sure why yet but perhaps this will become clear. The step now retracts automatically and the buzzer sounds at the same time - which might be of interest to others!
Once again thank you very much to all who have helped me.


----------

